# Cannot Get Jobseekers or Supplementary Welfare Allowance....



## trimguy (24 Mar 2010)

Hi all I really hope someone here can help with this major problem.

I moved from Belfast to Co Meath at the end of January looking for work as work up north had dried up...
I had been living and working in Belfast for the last four years and have always lived and work in the UK whether that be in Scotland or England....
So when i arrived in Co Meath i started looking for a job not realising that there was a job problem down here. Anyway i went to the Social to make a claim and fill out the Residence form. I was advise while my claim was being processed that i could get some money form the the Supplementary Welfare so filled out those forms plus another Residence form and was advised to come back a week later.

Week later went back and was told could not have any money from Supplementary Welfare as my Jobseekers claim was pending.

Well four weeks past and i still could not get any money from Supplementary Welfare as claim was still pending. Then a woman from Welfare came to visit me unannounced to do a Means Test. When i was advised that i would get a letter with an appointment for my Means Testing. One week later my claim was sent to Navan then after speaking to a manager i had to force them to speed my claim up as i was still getting NO MONEY from anywhere so a week ago my claim got sent to  Finglas.

On Monday i once again phone the manager in Navan who contacted Finglas and he advised me that my claim had been refused because of the Residence form.

But all the time i have been told by load of people including the woman a the local Social Welfare office that i should be getting some money as i have been living in the Common Travel Area.

So eight weeks on I'm still here in Co. Meath with NO MONEY even though my landlord is being really good and letting me stay rent free until all thing get sorted out


----------



## fababby (24 Mar 2010)

First thing to clarify is that Supplementary Welfare Allowance i.e, Basic payment is payable pending a decision from Social Welfare - other wise it defeats the purpose i.e having income pending outcome of application.  But it sounds like your claim has been refused on the habitual residence condition which is applied to all citizens alike, irish and non irish.  If you do not have a continuous two years residence in Ireland they will refuse payment.  However, there are another 4 factors (centre of interest, future centre of interest, length of absence from the state and record of employment in the state) to take into consideration and you should appeal the decision.  You basicially need to prove you are here and you are here to stay so family connections in Ireland and links to the community would be important.  Record of any attempts to secure employment here would also be important.

Something that might prove helpful would be if you got one week's insurable employment (pay a prsi stamp) this would acitivate your social insurance record from UK and you should qualify for Jobseekers Benefit which does not require that you meet the habitual residence condition...

HTH

A


----------



## gipimann (24 Mar 2010)

_Basic payment is payable pending a decision from Social Welfare_

Just to clarify SWA (basic payment) *may be* payable pending a decision from SW, it's not automatic.

SWA is means-tested and subject to Habitual Residence Compliance.


----------



## fababby (24 Mar 2010)

Thought to add in that detail but was really only responding to OP's comment on SWA - apols if I mislead anyone....


----------

